# State Premium Mare - Nobody wants her?



## Toraylac (3 February 2015)

Just can't understand the horse world at the moment. A few years ago I imported two extremely well bred and talented German Hanoverian mares with a view to breeding. Despite losing one of them I was still keen as a bunny to carry on and have successfully bred two wonderful foals from my mare. She is a wonderful 8 yr old, sound, no vices, up to date for everything but due to family ill health I am looking for a loan home for her for someone to breed a foal from. I have no intention of selling her and have offered her to some friends - but no joy! Surely there must be someone out there that would really appreciate the use of a superbly bred mare?BTW - I would be EXTREMELY careful where I placed he  she just needs a job!


----------



## GemG (3 February 2015)

Keep looking, someone will eventually snap her up I'm sure. 

I needed a broodmare on a breeding loan myself and was lucky enough to find an excellent mare that suited my requirements last year and is now with me and due a foal in April and I have to say I will be sad when she goes back as she really has become part of the family in her short time in my care!  Your mare sounds like something I would have been interested in at the time - although I'm totally sorted now! I'm sure there must be more people out there looking...

Probably the time of year, bad weather, muddy fields and lack of cash putting a few off.

Maybe worth sending a few emails to some reputable studs that your mare would fit into their programme, if she has fab breeding etc etc she may be a useful mare to add to their herd on a loan basis ? 

Sorry can't help much! Good luck with your search.


----------



## crabbymare (3 February 2015)

People are looking now but its still a bit early as everywhere is so wet. I know someone who is actively looking for 2 but sadly for you she is not in this country so no good for your mare. what are her bloodlines as someone may be able to advise of a stud that may be interested in using her type of pedigree


----------



## PorkChop (3 February 2015)

What has she done so far competition wise?  Has she proven herself?

As someone who has bred a few foals for myself over the years, I personally wouldn't be interested in loaning a mare to breed from.  I know how expensive and risky it can be, and I don't think I would be prepared to take that risk with someone else's horse.

I agree with GemG, I would contact some studs to see if this might interest them


----------



## Toraylac (3 February 2015)

Yes she has proven her self in Affiliated Dressage and has passed the very tough Mare Performance Test, And yes she has got top breeding ( don't want to go in to too much detail). I feel sorry for her as she is such a good mother and now hasn't got a job and i am not in a position to bring her back in to work. I have contacted quite a few studs that I know so will see how things progress.


----------



## ihatework (3 February 2015)

Well if she is young, sound with MPT & competition history why not just put her back to work?


----------



## Toraylac (3 February 2015)

ihatework said:



			Well if she is young, sound with MPT & competition history why not just put her back to work?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, due to illness and time constraints I am not in a position to bring her back in to work. I am already struggling to exercise my 5 yr old Sandro Hit gelding as well as look after my family


----------



## SpringArising (3 February 2015)

LJR said:



			I personally wouldn't be interested in loaning a mare to breed from.  I know how expensive and risky it can be, and I don't think I would be prepared to take that risk with someone else's horse.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.

How would it work, anyway? Loaner pays the stud fee and then keeps the foal?


----------



## Toraylac (3 February 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Agree with this.

How would it work, anyway? Loaner pays the stud fee and then keeps the foal?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is how it works


----------



## Rollin (3 February 2015)

I think breeding loan works much better if both parties know each other.  If I lent a mare I would want to know she was well cared for.

Have you tried via the Hannoverian Horse Society?


----------



## SpringArising (3 February 2015)

Toraylac said:



			Yes that is how it works
		
Click to expand...

Ah, OK. Thanks! I have never known anyone who has done it so wasn't sure.


----------



## WS5102 (3 February 2015)

I would be very interested in more information on your mare please.  We are a small mare-only stud and possibly looking to take on another broodmare.  Many thanks


----------



## GemG (3 February 2015)

Ooo.. Maybe even just being on here will find her a new temporary job/home! 

With reference to loaning and the risks etc, I have one on loan and of course there is risk attached but I would argue no more than anyone taking your horse on a normal riding/competing general pleasure use loan. Any horse can have a problem at any time, even in the field or stable, even with the most careful loaner.  

It's a case of discussing everything, meeting and seeing what each party wants, you soon tend to get a feel if the loan relationship is going to work and then drawing up an agreement that covers all eventualities, even worst case scenarios, so all know what to expect and what their responsibilities are.   Sorry I have slipped off thread a bit but I've typed it now.    

If it wasn't for a very kind mare owner willing to loan me her lovely mare I would not be able to breed myself a foal from my boy and it has worked for us.  In return her mare is out the way, getting well loved and looked after and doing the job she does best (being a broodmare!).


----------



## HBM1 (3 February 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Agree with this.

How would it work, anyway? Loaner pays the stud fee and then keeps the foal?
		
Click to expand...

I loaned a mare to a friend and that is exactly how it goes.  It can work very well, should always have a contract in place though all the same.  

I think people will be more likely to actively look for mares, especially if paying livery fees, when the weather gets nicer and the mare can start to be put in foal after settling in for a while.


----------



## Toraylac (4 February 2015)

WS5102 said:



			I would be very interested in more information on your mare please.  We are a small mare-only stud and possibly looking to take on another broodmare.  Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a private message.


----------



## Toraylac (4 February 2015)

HBM1 said:



			I loaned a mare to a friend and that is exactly how it goes.  It can work very well, should always have a contract in place though all the same.  

I think people will be more likely to actively look for mares, especially if paying livery fees, when the weather gets nicer and the mare can start to be put in foal after settling in for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Please ignore pm. I got a little confused LOL!


----------



## _jetset_ (14 February 2015)

I was looking for a dressage broodmare to add to my programme but I was wary about loaning because at any point the owner can request for the horse back subject to one months notice. I was fortunate enough to find a lovely mare who was sold to me for £1 to transfer ownership and she is now living with my herd of broodmares and is loving life.


----------

